# whos got 5.20's



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

aight ppl im bout to give up on the search for a good set of remingtons so hit me up with a set of 5.20's og's not repros with widewhites 13's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no haters jus cuz i like fat whites over pinestripes


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Go to the cocker website


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

are u willing to pay for them?  








window shoppers goto coker.com and get your look alikes... :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Gawddayyyum, thats off the hook!!


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 04:01 AM~12218909
> *are u willing to pay for them?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITE WALL AM LOOKING FOR TRADES FOR A NEW SET OF COKERS SKINNY WHITES OR $350 FOR THE SET I WILL POST PICTURES TOMORROW OF ALL 4 O.G 5.20s


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 04:01 AM~12218909
> *are u willing to pay for them?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNMMM..... Big Rob! That's what I'm talking about!!!! :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERES ONE OF THEM


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THERE NOT NEW BUT THERE USED


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2008, 05:27 PM~12224687
> *THERE NOT NEW BUT THERE USED
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

3RD ONE LIKE NEW BUT HAS A SLICE ON THE WHITE WALL NOTHING MAJOR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS IS THE 4TH ONE IT HAS THE MOST WEAR ON IT LIKE I SAID $350 OR BEST OFFER OR COKERS


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

now u bust out? damm homie ive been waiting for u to say about beside trus!  not bad price....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 07:09 PM~12225018
> *now u bust out? damm homie ive been waiting for u to say about beside trus!  not bad price....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 21 2008, 12:23 AM~12218164
> *aight ppl im bout to give up on the search for a good set of remingtons so hit me up with a set of 5.20's og's or cocker with wide whites :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oops forgot to mention i need them for 13's


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

good luck.........  be ready to shell out sum serious cash.... :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 08:41 PM~12225767
> *good luck.........  be ready to shell out sum serious cash.... :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 04:01 AM~12218909
> *are u willing to pay for them?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone need a NEW 5.60-14, its NOT a Premium Sportway or a COKER, it was made by another company i believe in the 90's, Red use to advertise them in the old Lowrider magazines, I'll take $60 plus shipping


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 08:41 PM~12225767
> *good luck.........  be ready to shell out sum serious cash.... :0
> *


IM WILLING TO I JUS WANT THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK SO BAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 21 2008, 11:09 PM~12226946
> *IM WILLING TO I JUS WANT THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK SO BAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How old are you homie you sound like you 20 or something talking about that old school


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 21 2008, 11:47 PM~12227285
> *How old are you homie you sound like you 20 or something talking about that old school
> *


YUP YUP YUP 20 YEARS OLD DAT STF IS OL SCHOOL TO MEE BUT I LOVE IT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 21 2008, 07:09 PM~12225018
> *now u bust out? damm homie ive been waiting for u to say about beside trus!  not bad price....
> *


I got some new ones that might be selling


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$300 o.b.o for the 5.20s i got


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 22 2008, 04:12 PM~12231061
> *$300 for the 5.20s i got
> *


they 13's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 22 2008, 05:39 PM~12231470
> *they 13's
> *


14s


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 22 2008, 05:45 PM~12231496
> *14s
> *


damn      i need 13's


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

expect to pay at least 800 for a brand new set of og skinny whites :yes:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 21 2008, 12:23 AM~12218164
> *aight ppl im bout to give up on the search for a good set of remingtons so hit me up with a set of 5.20's og's or cocker with wide whites :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 22 2008, 06:03 PM~12231597
> *expect to pay at least 800 for a brand new set of og skinny whites  :yes:
> *


add 200 to that.... :0


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 23 2008, 10:30 AM~12235088
> *add 200 to that.... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i got these for sale 14s 5.20s they are used...asking $350 plus shipping obo.... :0 








































pm me if interested....!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$250 for my set of 5.20s look at the pictures in the first page


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 23 2008, 08:26 AM~12234633
> *
> *


still lookin for sum 13 inch 5.20's


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 23 2008, 06:49 PM~12238266
> *$250 for my set of 5.20s look at the pictures in the first page
> *


my offer still stands...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 24 2008, 09:54 AM~12242015
> *my offer still stands...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Damn a lot of 5.20x14 up for sale lately. WHERES ALL THE 13" skinnys?????


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Nov 24 2008, 10:43 AM~12242413
> *Damn a lot of 5.20x14 up for sale lately. WHERES ALL THE 13" skinnys?????
> *


X2


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

cokers are back in stock!!!!!!!!!!!!

got the email today


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

13s skinnys....


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 PM~12247131
> *13s skinnys....
> *


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 21 2008, 12:23 AM~12218164
> *aight ppl im bout to give up on the search for a good set of remingtons so hit me up with a set of 5.20's og's or cocker with wide whites :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

back from the dead im still lookin for sum 5.20 fat whites 13's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jun 17 2009, 11:56 AM~14217583
> *back from the dead im still lookin for sum 5.20 fat whites 13's
> *


 :0


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jun 17 2009, 10:56 AM~14217583
> *back from the dead im still lookin for sum 5.20 fat whites 13's
> *


fat whites? go with the skinnys!!! but youll stay pay atleast a 1,000 either way!  gl homie


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 17 2009, 12:23 PM~14218502
> *fat whites? go with the skinnys!!! but youll stay pay atleast a 1,000 either way!   gl homie
> *


well actually came across a few sets for like 400 but never got to thm in time but im not a fan of skinnys but thanx homie


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

fatwhites........ :werd: they cost less cause no one really wants to roll on clouds as tires.... :barf:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 04:59 PM~14221128
> *fatwhites........ :werd: they cost less cause no one really wants to roll on clouds as tires.... :barf:
> *


well i dnt care how much thy cost n i didnt ask for your opinion im jus lookin for tires


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jun 17 2009, 04:34 PM~14221371
> *well i dnt care how much thy cost n i didnt ask for your opinion im jus lookin for tires
> *



Thats LIL for you, if you prefer a certain style somebody is quick to shit on you....gl with finding some sportways, I'm glad I bought my 4 sets 4 years ago.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 05:34 PM~14221374
> *HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD SOLD..........SHIPPING OUT TODAY......TO CALIFAS.....


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 18 2009, 01:24 AM~14225786
> *Thats LIL for you, if you prefer a certain style somebody is quick to shit on you....gl with finding some sportways, I'm glad I bought my 4 sets 4 years ago.
> *


YUP I KNW HOW IT GOES THANX HOMEBOY......
TTT.....


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 18 2009, 02:34 AM~14225972
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD..........SHIPPING OUT TODAY......TO CALIFAS.....
> *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jun 17 2009, 10:56 AM~14217583
> *back from the dead im still lookin for sum 5.20 fat whites 13's
> *



































two of them have the white wall scraped hit me up i might be willing to let them go :0 ............
i started to sand one down the rub is not that deep.................... :cheesy:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT...........


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jun 21 2009, 11:13 AM~14253209
> *TTT
> *


I think a buddy of mine might have a set.... I'll find out.


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Jun 21 2009, 11:58 AM~14254090
> *I think a buddy of mine might have a set.... I'll find out.
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE LEMME KNW


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jun 17 2009, 10:56 AM~14217583
> *back from the dead im still lookin for sum 5.20 fat whites 13's
> *


I have a NOS set of 13's with 1" white walls. I'll try and post pic's tomorrow.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

If your interested PM me.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 22 2009, 04:47 PM~14265100
> *GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE NOW SOLD.....YOU SNOSE YOU LOSE......


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

just picked up 2 14 520s psportways new still got part of the stickers on them. if anyone is int pm me


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Jun 23 2009, 09:06 PM~14278803
> *just picked up 2 14 520s psportways new still got part of the stickers on them. if anyone is int pm me
> *


I WANT THEM


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2009, 11:10 PM~14278850
> *I WANT THEM
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Nov 24 2008, 09:43 AM~12242413
> *Damn a lot of 5.20x14 up for sale lately. WHERES ALL THE 13" skinnys?????
> *


In my storage...  ....lol


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 23 2009, 09:42 PM~14279224
> *In my storage...  ....lol
> *


that makes 2 of us.......


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Any 14" 5.20's in the L.A. area new or used???? 
Let me know and it doesn't have to be a complete set...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2009, 11:40 AM~14283782
> *that makes 2 of us.......
> *


CALL IT 3 OF US!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

rob called em first :biggrin: new


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Jun 24 2009, 10:05 PM~14289557
> *rob called em first  :biggrin: new
> 
> 
> ...


FAT WHITES?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 24 2009, 03:41 PM~14285455
> *Any 14" 5.20's in the L.A. area new or used????
> Let me know and it doesn't have to be a complete set...
> *


COUGH COUGH.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

PAID 400 FOR MY 13 520s







NEW


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Jul 1 2009, 06:31 AM~14349449
> *PAID 400 FOR MY 13 520s
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COKERS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

Got 2 14s 1/2 in pm for price


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

am posting these for a friend hes got 1 5.20 fat white new and 4 new skinny whites two of them have stickers all 14s pick up only in santa fe spings ca make offers


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 1 2009, 10:31 AM~14350729
> *am posting these for a friend hes got 1 5.20 fat white new and 4 new skinny whites two of them have stickers all 14s pick up only in santa fe spings ca make offers
> *


Oh right in my backyard! :biggrin: 
Hit me up I'm looking for 14's...

Nicky
(562) 244-0554


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 1 2009, 09:31 AM~14350729
> *am posting these for a friend hes got 1 5.20 fat white new and 4 new skinny whites two of them have stickers all 14s pick up only in santa fe spings ca make offers
> *


$525 firm for the 4 new og 520x14 pick up in santa fe springs


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Are these the cokers or ?. I was looking at the tru spoke website and saw "Lowrider tires" and this is what i saw..
http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14382482
> *Are these the cokers or ?. I was looking at the tru spoke website and saw "Lowrider tires" and this is what i saw..
> http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html
> *


YUUP! THATS THEM, THESE ARE THE OG'S


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

OR THESE








OR THESE ONES TOO








AND ALL OF THESE


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 09:59 PM~14382548
> *OR THESE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up Freaky Tales... Whats the difference in them. Just the tread pattern or Que mas.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 4 2009, 10:02 PM~14382560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats up Freaky Tales... Whats the difference in them. Just the tread pattern or Que mas.
> *


YOU GOT A PM HOMIE


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i got a set of 4 new og 520x14s for $525 in santa fe springs


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 4 2009, 10:08 PM~14382592
> *i got a set of 4 new og 520x14s for $525 in santa fe springs
> *


THERE'S SOME GUY IN THIS PAGE CALLED ENVIOUS TOUCH, CALL HIM UP, HE'S LOOKING FOR SOME


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 10:10 PM~14382609
> *THERE'S SOME GUY IN THIS PAGE CALLED ENVIOUS TOUCH, CALL HIM UP, HE'S LOOKING FOR SOME
> *


i told him already maybe he didnt like the price never called back :uh:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 4 2009, 10:13 PM~14382623
> *i told him already maybe he didnt like the price never called back :uh:
> *


SOMEBODY WILL BUY THEM, THEY'RE SKINNIES RIGHT?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ill buy those fucking tires...ive pmed you like 2 and you dont answer whats up?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i got 1 new og fat whitewall if somebody is interested pm me


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 4 2009, 10:08 PM~14382592
> *i got a set of 4 new og 520x14s for $525 in santa fe springs
> *


SOLD...SOLD...SOLD.......  :biggrin: :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 7 2009, 04:27 PM~14405465
> *SOLD...SOLD...SOLD.......   :biggrin:  :0
> *


you sure got a clean set just wait till you get them 2 of them have complete stickers 1 has part of the sticker good price to my homie had those tires since 95


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 6 2009, 09:44 PM~14398536
> *i got 1 new og fat whitewall if somebody is interested pm me
> *


$150 still has the sticker on it


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

....YOU MADE IT HAPPEN...THANKS AGIAN...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 7 2009, 05:01 PM~14405721
> *....YOU MADE IT HAPPEN...THANKS AGIAN...
> *


and you thought i wasnt going to answer your pms now who owns the tires


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:cheesy: i do....


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 09:59 PM~14382548
> *OR THESE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/1262213916.html


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i got 1 new og 520x14 FAT WHITEWALL with the sticker on it had it stored since the 90s make offer


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 12 2009, 06:16 PM~14451566
> *i got 1 new og 520x14 FAT WHITEWALL with the sticker on it had it stored since the 90s make offer
> *


$80


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 12 2009, 06:16 PM~14451566
> *i got 1 new og 520x14 FAT WHITEWALL with the sticker on it had it stored since the 90s make offer
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2009, 07:57 PM~14277969
> *OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...
> 
> 
> ...




Those are nice! :cheesy: 

About what size you you guys say that white wall is?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

COKERS...

457.54 SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Anyone have a set of 13s that they want to donate to me for a some cash in exchange? Let me know. I need a set of quatro..... 
AG!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

1 NEW 520x14 og fat whitewall with the sticker on it $125 + shipping


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

any one intrested in 2 coker 520s?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 16 2009, 12:23 PM~14493664
> *any one intrested in 2 coker 520s?
> *


whats the whitewall size?and are they new?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 16 2009, 12:23 PM~14493664
> *any one intrested in 2 coker 520s?
> *


im interested if 14s.. hit me up homie


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 16 2009, 11:10 AM~14493026
> *1 NEW 520x14 og fat whitewall with the sticker on it $125 + shipping
> 
> 
> ...


ANY BODY


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 16 2009, 11:10 AM~14493026
> *1 NEW 520x14 og fat whitewall with the sticker on it $125 + shipping
> 
> 
> ...


ITS OG BEEN STORED SINCE THE 90S


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

i have three og sportways with wide white wall one inch 300.00 obo 5'20 13' new not used


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 16 2009, 11:10 AM~14493026
> *1 NEW 520x14 og fat whitewall with the sticker on it $125 + shipping
> 
> 
> ...


what nobody whats a new og fat whitewall :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a good used set of 5.20x13 skinny w/w tires with 95% of the tire tread left


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 26 2009, 11:20 PM~14590488
> *I have a good used set of 5.20x13 skinny w/w tires with 95% of the tire tread left
> *


How much you want for these hommie? The tires I bought from you last time were great! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gus D_@Jul 27 2009, 04:38 AM~14591185
> *How much you want for these hommie? The tires I bought from you last time were great!  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm asking $500 O.B.O for the set.

Yeah homie those were in good conditions. Wait to you see these 13X5.20's with skinny w/w's...

will post up some pictures when I get chance.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

so wut are the pros and cons of 520z im fixin to get a set any input would help thanks.....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 03:32 PM~14597066
> *I'm asking $500 O.B.O for the set.
> 
> Yeah homie those were in good conditions. Wait to you see these 13X5.20's with skinny w/w's...
> ...


Sold!

I have 3 more 13x5.20 with skinny w/w's

And 1 14x5.20 with skinny w/w

all used in good condition.. $100 each tire....


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im looking for a set of 5.20s-14.used or new.i have a flip out dvd player to trade and cash.someone help me out.thanks


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1295861222.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1293855292.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1283279366.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1262291646.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1284047606.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 08:25 PM~14598622
> *Sold!
> 
> I have 3 more 13x5.20 with skinny w/w's
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

TTMFT for OG 13" skinny's


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> im looking for a set of 5.20s-14.used or new.i have a flip out dvd player to trade and cash.someone help me out.thanks
> 
> got all 4 real clean, on 100 spoke chinas, adapters, mounted ready to go. cash deal, no trades


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> > im looking for a set of 5.20s-14.used or new.i have a flip out dvd player to trade and cash.someone help me out.thanks
> >
> > got all 4 real clean, on 100 spoke chinas, adapters, mounted ready to go. cash deal, no trades
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 2 2009, 07:54 AM~14651266
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 dam they look good. Too bad the club only rolls 13's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 2 2009, 10:03 AM~14651496
> *:0  :0 dam they look good. Too bad the club only rolls 13's
> *


change clubs!!!!!!!!!
there i fixed it! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 2 2009, 09:30 AM~14651623
> *change clubs!!!!!!!!!
> there i fixed it! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Aug 2 2009, 09:30 AM~14651623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> > im looking for a set of 5.20s-14.used or new.i have a flip out dvd player to trade and cash.someone help me out.thanks
> >
> > got all 4 real clean, on 100 spoke chinas, adapters, mounted ready to go. cash deal, no trades
> 
> ...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i have a nos set of 520s for sale 14s with skinny w.w $650 firm no trades cash only....
































note:bead is damaged in this tire should still hold air or just stick a tube in it  








might sell these if some makes me a good offer on them 4 nos 520s 2 of them still have the blue film on the w.w and stickers also this set comes with a semi used tire for a spare.... :biggrin: 
















and got 3 nos blems as well for spares.....








all prices are firm so if you can afford to roll og 520s goto coker.com  
thanks for looking.... :0


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

TTMFT for 5.20's


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Aug 5 2009, 10:51 AM~14683539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 5 2009, 11:51 AM~14683539
> *i have a nos set of 520s for sale 14s with skinny w.w $650 firm no trades cash only....
> 
> 
> ...


all the tires sold......


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


>


patience is the key to happiness lil grass hopper!!:ninja:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> > im looking for a set of 5.20s-14.used or new.i have a flip out dvd player to trade and cash.someone help me out.thanks
> >
> > got all 4 real clean, on 100 spoke chinas, adapters, mounted ready to go. cash deal, no trades
> 
> ...


----------

